# air vent on the line scoop



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

My friend says its constantly leaking water. I said I would replace the air vent then I clued in that I should figure out why its leaking. I havent seen it yet but any tips or advice would be appreciated. 


thanks.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> My friend says its constantly leaking water. I said I would replace the air vent then I clued in that I should figure out why its leaking. I havent seen it yet but any tips or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks.


Over time from venting air the seat and needle get gummed up, deposits or limed up and stick open.

If it old fine, if its new, find out how the air keeps getting in


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> My friend says its constantly leaking water. I said I would replace the air vent then I clued in that I should figure out why its leaking.


By "line scoop" you must mean air scoop, right? Looks like this?









ZL700 gave the correct answer, except that things don't get "limed up" in this town. Our water is too soft and pure for that. They definitely do get gummy and full of junk over the years though, as he says.

They aren't worth messing with or attempting repair. Just replace it with a B&G #97 (the one in the photo). They're cheap and pretty reliable. Stay far away from Maid-O-Mist vents - they're crap. Don't burn yourself - have the new vent doped and ready in case there's still a bit of pressure in the line when you screw the old one out - that way you can move fast to replace. Keep your hands out of the water if it's hot - 180F water can burn you pretty painfully (I know from harsh experience  ).

Have your friend tighten the cap down to stop the leak until you can get there to do the job. Short term that leak won't hurt anything, but long term the constant fresh water coming in to replace the leaking water will shorten the life of that heating system bigtime.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

futz, yes air scoop, I had to dig into my notes for that one lol.

I think I owe you a beer or two for all the help over the past year:thumbup:


----------

